# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  EL CULTIVO DE PITAHAYA EN EL PERÚ

## Bruno Cillóniz

La producción y consumo de pitahaya viene creciendo en el Perú, gracias a su sabor, color, textura y excelentes propiedades para la salud, por lo que doy inicio a este tema para que tanto productores como comercializadores y consumidores, podamos intercambiar información acerca de este nuevo, pero prometedor cultivo. 
Actualmente contamos con oferta disponible de pitahaya de piel amarilla y pulpa blanca cultivada en Chiclayo (S/20 x Kg.), y pitahaya de pulpa fuxia cultivada en Ica (S/30 x Kg.).  *Pedidos:* ventas@agroforum.pe / ventas@agromarket.pe  2017-12-27 14.32.27.jpg2018-01-01 10.18.53.jpg2017-12-27 14.31.02.jpg2018-01-01 10.33.48.jpg2017-12-29 09.42.21.jpgTemas similares: Un cultivo innovador: "La Pitahaya" SEMILLAS DE PITAHAYA Y MANEJO DE PLANTAS DE PITAHAYA Ofrecemos pitahaya fresca cultivada en el Perú Artículo: Perú promueve el cultivo de la pitahaya pensando en mercados gastronómicos del mundo Informacion de cultivo de Pitahaya

----------

